# Fuente de PC de 230 VAC a 115 VAC



## Junior44 (Abr 2, 2011)

Hola………
  Tengo una fuente de alimentación de PC-ATX de las normales y corrientes.
  En la etiqueta pone “INPUT  115/230”
  Pero hay una pegatina que dice “Preparada para AC 230V/50Hz”

  Me parece a mi que esta claro que las conexiones internas están 
  hechas para un solo voltaje de entrada. En este caso “230 Voltios”
  y yo quiero cambiarlo y ponerlo a 115 Voltios.

  ¿Sabeis donde puedo encontrar información de cómo hacer eso?

  Se trata básicamente de cambiar el IMPUT  a 115 voltios. He mirado 
  esquemas, pero de esta parte de la entrada de la  fuente de un PC no
   he encontrado demasiada información.   

  Si alguien lo ha hecho y me puede ayudar.

  Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

para que queres hacer ese cambio? cual es la tensión de linea de tu domicilio?


----------



## tatajara (Abr 2, 2011)

La pegatina esta sobre la llave selectora de voltaje o esta no tiene llave selectora de voltaje?
Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 2, 2011)

Debe tener un interruptor que permita elegir entre 115 v y 230/240 v tienes que fijarte bien, si o si porque hasta las AT tienen el selector, normalmente este esta justo debajo del conector del cable de corriente


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 2, 2011)

Podría ser Autorango, pero menciona una _"fuente de alimentación de PC-ATX de las normales y corrientes"...
_Debe de tener una llave selectora que le sea de fácil acceso al usuario. Si no es así, toca abrirla y encontrar esa llave... Y si no está esa llave... toca hacerlo a mano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2011)

Aqui te dejo como es la diferencia de 220 a 110 , es probable que hayan anulado la llavecita porque siempre hay un idiota que la cambia de posición y quema la fuente




Saludos !


----------



## pandacba (Abr 2, 2011)

Si, el tema es para que quiere saber eso, por eso pregunto que tensión hay en la red domicilairia, por si se le ocurrio la "genialidad" de querer colocarla como en 110 y conectarla a los 220 creyendo que obtendra el doble de tensión en las salidas, cuando en realidad solo la destruira y pondra a volar a los capacitores que  son de 200V por lo general


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 3, 2011)

Gracias a todos. Y respondo a vuestras preguntas...
¿Porque lo quiero hacer?. Pues porque en mi casa tengo 125 voltios y estoy cansado de tener que usar un transformador para el PC.
¿La pegatina? La pegatina "AC230V/50Hz" va encima del enchufe. Y NO HAY SELECTOR DE VOLTAJE.
(Que mas quisiera yo.)
Tampoco es "Autocomutable" (O quiza si que lo sea, pero se lo han anulado, porque a lo unico que funciona es a 220Voltios,)
Y ya no se que mas deciros. La he abierto, pero espero vuestra ayuda, porque estoy "pez" en fuentes de PC. 
He tratado de comprobar el voltaje de entrada en alterna, y lo he dejado de momento. 
En la entrada lleva una plaquita de circuito impreso y en ella hay  un condensador grandote de 7 microfaradios y una doble bobina  que el cable va a un fucible de 115Voltios. 
Gracias


----------



## Diego German (Abr 3, 2011)

Pues tenes que hacer lo que menciona dosmetros colocar un doblador de tension, para eso tenes que ver en donde se unen los capacitores de 200volts  220/330/470uf   y en donde se unen puenter una de las dos señales de ac que estan llegando al puente de diodos para esto  guiate en el circuito que adjunto dosmetros ahi podes obserbar el selector de 230 a 115 y una vez puenteada ya podes utilizar tu fuente en la red de 115volts ..

saludos...


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 3, 2011)

Mas datos...........
He comprobado la tension alterna que le llega al rectificador
y es de 220 voltios. (con la alimentacion de 220 Voltios, claro)


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Junior44 dijo:


> Gracias a todos. Y respondo a vuestras preguntas...
> ¿Porque lo quiero hacer?. Pues porque en mi casa tengo 125 voltios y estoy cansado de tener que usar un transformador para el PC.
> ¿La pegatina? La pegatina "AC230V/50Hz" va encima del enchufe. Y NO HAY SELECTOR DE VOLTAJE.
> (Que mas quisiera yo.)
> ...



Antes de hacer nada podrias postear algunas fotos de tu fuente? pues me llama la atención ese capacitor de 7uF, ya que eso no es habitual, las fuentes suelen ser com lo que posteo dosmetros y aunque no tengan la llave selectora se arman con dos capacitores y el lugar donde irian los cablse de la llave selectora estan en el impreso.

Pero dado lo que mencionas, ya que hay variantes, algunas un tanto raras y esa puede ser tu caso, es preferible que nos subas fotos de la fuente, de la placa, vista de arriba y que se distingan los componentes y si fuera posible una vista del lado de las pistas, y lo mismo de esa otra plaquita que decis para ver como es el conecciónado y funcionamiento de la entrada de la tuya en particular


----------



## fernandob (Abr 3, 2011)

una pregunta, si la fuente esta para 220v y uno la enchufa a 115v ........quema algo ??
con las comunes uno solo obtiene la mitad de la tension de salida, pero con las de pc no se que ocurre, por eso pregunto.

por que si es el caso de que nada se quema podria enchufarla para ver si es auto.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 3, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> una pregunta, si la fuente esta para 220v y uno la enchufa a 115v ........quema algo ??
> con las comunes uno solo obtiene la mitad de la tension de salida, pero con las de pc no se que ocurre, por eso pregunto.
> 
> por que si es el caso de que nada se quema podria enchufarla para ver si es auto.



Si no tienen protección contra Bajo Voltaje de entrada, no prenden. Si no tienen esta protección... Bueno, quizás enciendan pero al ponerles carga, se quemen, se apaguen o no hagan nada.

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2011)

Por lo general no funcionan, ya que para llegar a la salida nominal el pwm aumenta el ciclo de trabajo al máximo permitido según el CI que utiice, y al ser la tensión baja aumenta el consumo y se apagan, no se quemas por baja tensión simplemente no funcionan

Hola fernando que bueno ver tu avatar de nuevo se extrañaba


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 3, 2011)

Ostras¡¡¡ me lo pones dificil. No la he desmontado tanto como para poder hacer fotos tan precisas.
Simplemente la he abierto. Y la placa donde lleva este condensador esta en la entrada de corriente.
Va unida al enchufe Y ESTA BOCA ABAJO. 
Hay una cosa que me hace pensar que quiza no pueda hacerla funcionar a 115 voltios. 
Y es que el rectificador recibe directamente la misma corriente que le entra.
Y el rectificador esta en la placa madre,
Por logica si pudiera funcionar a menor voltaje el rectificador siempre tendria que recibir 
115 voltios aunque la entrada fueran 220 voltios (Por ejemplo si hubiera un puente o un transfo
en la entrada eso seria asi) 

PARA DIEGO GERMAN, creo que tienes la mejor idea. Poner un doblador de tension.
¿Lo puedo poner en la entrada (antes del rectificador)?
¿Los diodos han de ser muy "gordos" y tendran que llevar disipadores?
Tengo miedo que los diodos del doblador de tension se pongan "a caldo" y peten 
rapidamente. Estas fuentes dan muchos amperios.
Saludos.

Y otra pregunta.....
Si le pongo un doblador de tension ¿Como consigo que la tension sea de 220 voltios?

O sea, si yo le doy en la entrada 125 voltios, imagino que tendre en la salida 250 voltios (el doble)
(no 220 voltios) ¿Como consigo que la salida sea de 220 voltios y no de 250 voltios?

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2011)

Pregunta :

A la entrada de línea de 220 Vca , después de rectificar ¿ tiene uno o dos capacitores electrolíticos grandes ?







 serían los de la izquierda abajo.

Saludos !


----------



## Diego German (Abr 3, 2011)

Junior44 dijo:
			
		

> PARA DIEGO GERMAN, creo que tienes la mejor idea. Poner un doblador de tension.
> ¿Lo puedo poner en la entrada (antes del rectificador)?
> ¿Los diodos han de ser muy "gordos" y tendran que llevar disipadores?
> Tengo miedo que los diodos del doblador de tension se pongan "a caldo" y peten
> ...



Primero no lo puedes poner antes del rectificador 

Por lo general todas las fuentes de Pc que e visto traen ese selector de 115/230Vac  este selector en si es un doblador de tension, al momento de no contar en la red electrica con 230Vac lo ponemos en 115Vac cuando hacemos esto entra a funcionar este doblador de tension por lo cual a la salida del rectificador vamos a tener el mismo voltaje DC que cuando funcionaba a 230, ahora lo primero que tenes que hacer es lo que dice dosmetros verificar si hay dos capacitores grandes electroliticos despues del puente de diodos que rectifica la linea AC de la red electrica si es que hay estos dos capacitores procedes averificar si en el negativo de uno y positivo de el otro se unen, esto por el lado de las pistas  en donde se unen sueldas un cable el cual sueldas el extremo restante en donde entra la linea ac al puente de diodos pero solo a uno de los dos cables o pistas que llegan de la linea AC al puente de diodos 

Otra cosa no necesitas mas diodos que los que vienen el la placa de la fuente 

saludos...

PD: Seria bueno que postes unas fotos de tu fuente en las  que se vean los componentes y tambien las pistas


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2011)

En el aire sin ver, no se puede decir nada, sacar la placa de su gabinete es tan sencillo como quitar 4 tornillos, ya que eso que lleva una placa aparte, desconcierta ya que normalmente las fuentes son monplacas a lo sumo alguns una pequña plaquita en la parte de control, pero una placa en la entrada no h evisto, la foto que te subio DOSMETROS es un placa clásica, si tiene dos capacitores, solo deberas hacer un puente, pero si no nos muestra la placa no te podremos decir donde ya que cometes un error y comprar fuente nueva


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 4, 2011)

SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...  ¡¡¡ TIENE LOS DOS CONDENSADORES GRANDOTES DESPUES DEL RECTIFICADOR¡¡¡¡¡¡ jejejeje

Perdonad, pero soy nuevo en el foro y me falta practica (aunque llevo mucho tiempo siguiendolo) 
y el otro dia quise subir una foto y no se como se hace. Me salia una ventanita que decia que tenia
que poner la "URL de la foto" y yo no tengo URL en la foto, la tengo en una carpeta de mi ordenador, no en una direccion de internet. Explicadme un poco y tratare de enviaros fotos.

Jolin, estoy que alucino. ¿O sea que con un simple cable conectado en la union entre los dos 
condensadores a la salida del rectificador se resolveria el problema?  GUAPO. SI SEÑOR.

Yo ya me veia haciendo un doblador de tension con dos diodos grandes (incluso ya habia descargado
esquemas) y ahora resulta que la cosa es asi de sencilla.

Vale, vale.... 

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 4, 2011)

La foto que tienes en el PC, debes de subirla a un servidor. Te recomiendo Mediafire o Photobucket, este último es hosting para puuuras imágenes.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Si , es solo un cablecito 

Le das a "responder" o a "ir a avanzado" y por abajo dice "administrar archivos adjuntos"

Por allí se suben

Saludos !


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 4, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , es solo un cablecito
> 
> Le das a "responder" o a "ir a avanzado" y por abajo dice "administrar archivos adjuntos"
> 
> ...



Exacto, puede subirla directamente al foro.


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 4, 2011)

Aqui teneis las fotos

A ver si esta vez hay mas suerte

Esta cosa negra que hay delante de los dos condensadores es el RECTIFICADOR
Como podeis ver, efectivamente hay dos condensadores grandotes detras del 
rectificador.
Saludos

Esta cosa negra que hay delante de los dos condensadores es el RECTIFICADOR
Como podeis ver, efectivamente hay dos condensadores grandotes detras del 
rectificador.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2011)

Las fotos son malísimas.

Fijate si hay alguna indicación para el interruptor entre *la pista que une los dos capacitores* y *una de las patas del rectificador*


----------



## Diego German (Abr 4, 2011)

Pues si con esta fuente si puedes hacer el doblador de tension 

En el puente de diodos obserbas que hay 4 patitas (pines)  las cuales en las dos del centro estan las dos senales de alterna  que llegan de la red electrica,  a cualquiera de las dos patitas del centro suelda el extremo del cable y el otro al la parte en la que se unen los dos capacitores esos grandes negros y ya tendras implementado el doblador de tension y la fuente estara lista para operar a 115Vac .....

Saludos..

PD:Revisa lo que comenta dosmetros en el mensaje anteriror


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 5, 2011)

Me ha costado un monton. 
Pero he desmontado la fuente y os envio estas fotos por si sirven de ayuda.

Explicacion de la foto
Los puntos donde hay "A" son la entrada de alterna del rectificador
El punto donde ha "+" es el positivo del rectificador (la salida)
El punto donde ha "-" es el negativo del rectificador
Los puntos "1" son las dos patas de un condesador
Los puntos "2" son las dos patas del otro condensador

No veo que haya ningun agujero que indique la posibilidad de puente entre una
de las patas del rectificador y la union de los dos condensadores.
De todas formas yo hare lo que me deciis, O sea pondre un cable a modo de 
puente entre una de las patas de entrada de alterna del rectificador y la union
entre los condensadores. 

Saludos


----------



## Diego German (Abr 5, 2011)

Entre cualquiera de los dos puntos  A A del rectificador suelda un extremo del cable  y el otro  a cualquiera de los dos puntos que estan dentro de circulo rojo de la imagen que te adjunto o como esta indicado con la linea azul de ese punto al otro

saludos....


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 5, 2011)

Vale, vale. Asi lo hare.
Y ya os dire algo, porque lo primero que voy ha hacer sera probarla.
Gracias a todos. (No sabia que podia ser tan facil)
Un saludo
JAVIER


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

Por las  dudas probala con una lámpara de 100 Watts en serie


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 5, 2011)

¿Que es eso? ¿Como se hace?
Que es eso de la lampara de 100 wats en serie?
Pasame el esquema, please.


----------



## Diego German (Abr 5, 2011)

es una lampara incadescente como la de la imagen la colocas en serie con la linea de red electrica que va a la fuente  y listo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

Fijate el dibujo:

http://img718.imageshack.us/f/lamparaseriedeprueba300.png/

Donde dice al tomacorriente de  220 --> es al tomacorriente de 110 
Donde dice puntas de prueba --> conectás la fuente.
La lámpara es una de filamento (de las antiguas no ahorradora) de 110 v y 100 watts

La lámpara apenas debe encenderse , o dar un pantallazo y quedar apagada o apenas rojita.

Si es así , listo con la prueba y a enchufarla directa .

Saludos  !


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 5, 2011)

Bueno en mi caso sera de 125 Voltios y 100 wats (aunque no estoy seguro si tengo de 100 wats).

De 60 wats si que se que tengo ¿Si le pongo de 60 wats pasa algo?

Y tiene que quedar como apagada.... (vale, vale)

ya lo probare.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 5, 2011)

La de 60 va a dar una encendida cuando enchufes la fuente y luego tiene que apagarse o quedar rojiza. 

Si se enciende a pleno y queda encendida , algo está mal


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 5, 2011)

O sea, mas o menos igual que la de 100 watios. (vale, vale)

Gracias,


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 6, 2011)

NENS.... ¡¡¡Funciona de coña¡¡¡¡ Pero de coña¡¡¡¡ 

Ostras , el dinero que me habría ahorrado en transformadores si hubiese sabido eso ¡¡¡¡ 

Primero le he puesto la bombilla en serie, y ha hecho lo que dijisteis (un flash y se ha apagado)
(Y ya he pensado ¡¡¡buena señal¡¡¡)

Luego he cruzado el cable verde con uno negro,(del conector que va al ordenador) y le he puesto una carga (un disco duro viejo de 6 gigas que tengo por aqui) y la he tenido en marcha un ratito.
(Y todo perfecto)

Y ya la he conectado al ordenador (sin instalarle los tornillos) ¡¡¡Y en éstos momentos os estoy escribiendo con ella así en mi PC¡¡¡¡¡

Felicitaciones a todos.... ¡¡¡ APUNTAROS 500 ¡¡¡¡ 

Super gracias a todos.

SOIS UNOS "CRACK" .... SI SEÑOR¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 6, 2011)

¡ Bién ché !


----------



## Diego German (Abr 6, 2011)

Me alegro que todo te haya salido bien  

saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 6, 2011)

Perfecto. Me agradan los feedback´s exitosos por la tarde!
Enhorabuena.

Saludos!


----------



## Junior44 (Abr 8, 2011)

Ahora voy a pedir mas "ayudita" vuestra...... (si quereis) )))
Tengo en mente 2 montajes mas....

1.- Una fuente variable de 1 a 30 voltios 10 amperios (Tengo 4 transistores 2N3055 en un disipador listos para su uso)

2.- Un SAI entrada 125 V salida 125V. Tengo varios SAI,s. Pero NO ME SIRVEN DE NADA. Porque la entrada es 220V y la salida es 220V. Por lo tanto no me va a quedar otro remedio que diseñarme uno yo mismo (yo no lo veo muy dificil)
(Pero despues de ver vuestra MAGNIFICA, ESTUPENDA Y FANTASTICA ayuda, pues prefiero que antes me aconsejeis un poco)

Para la fuente he estado mirando por el foro y he visto una de un tal "pablin" que el esquema 
lo he visto sencillo y facil de hacer. Pero segun parece esta fuente ya tuvo un hilo en este foro. Lo que pasa es que no he encontrado ese hilo... ¿sabeis la URL de este hilo?

Gracias.
Saludos.

(Si el Sr. moderador quiere que abra otro hilo por este post. pues lo hare con sumo gusto)


----------

